
For the 'funemployed,' unemployment is welcome - jamesjyu
http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-funemployment4-2009jun04,0,7581684.story?page=1
======
azgolfer
Funny, I don't recall it being called "funemployment" when Bush was president.

I seem to recall more articles like this one about the "shadow workforce".

[http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m3495/is_8_49/ai_n6171...](http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m3495/is_8_49/ai_n6171134/)

~~~
hapless
The article you cite describes the exact inverse phenomenon.

The "shadow workforce" is people who want to work, but are not counted as
unemployed.

The "funemployed" are people who are counted, but aren't really unemployed,
since they aren't looking.

Both terms are stupid. The press actually overcomplicates the matter in
coining these. Yes, some people use unemployment funds as a vacation. Yes, the
government numbers on certain subjects are useless lies. We don't need special
terms for these phenomena.

